# What should the Kings do this offseason?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, the season has come to an end and once again, the Kings have fallen short of the championship.

What do you expect to happen this offseason? What do you want to happen this offseason?(Trades, Free Agents, Draft)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Players under contract*: Brad Miller, Chris Webber, Darius Songaila, Peja Stojakovic, Gerald Wallace, Anthony Peeler, Doug Christie, Mike Bibby, Bobby Jackson

*Free Agents*: Jabari Smith, Rodney Buford, Vlade Divac


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Expansion Draft*: The Kings can protect 8 players, so they will have to leave 1 player unprotected.

*2004 NBA Draft*: The Kings will have the 26th pick in the draft.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

I hope they change a coach. Kings leaders are not robots, they get tired, but Adelman never realises that. And again, we have another season with no results. Just look what Songaila or Bufford can do in the court. Sure I know that Miller or Webber are better than Songaila, and Peja is better than Bufford, but the other teams adjust to their play and find how to stop these players. Songaila or Bufford bring some kind of freshness to the team, the offence looks somehow different. You can't win a champion title using 7 players, like Adelman did in the playoffs.

I don't know why there is so little confidence to those benchwarmers. At least they are nba players, that means they know what to do with the ball.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I posted this on the NBA board, it's flatly theoretical but hey it might work. 



> Sacramento definitely, they've had too many almosts and their core isn't getting any younger. I'd try to start developing Gerald Wallace and try drafting Romain Sato. Brad Miller is still young and Webber has a few good years in front of him. Christie has about 2-3 more years as well. Peja should stay, but he should take a lesser role as well, he just chokes bigtime. I'd make Bibby the Captain of the team since I think if you gave him the team, he'll perform like a superstar. So I'm guessing Sacramento in two years..
> 
> PG- Bibby
> SG- Sato
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mark Kreidler: Fire sale by Kings? Not time to panic 



> The Kings went 55-27 and to Game 7 of the second round with no Jackson and half a Webber and a receding Divac. Not sure that constitutes panic time in the hinterlands.


I think along the same lines as this. There should be some changes (more athleticism, more depth), but the team should not be blown up.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

i say trade C-webb for another, better player. he hasn't done much this year although he almost tied the game up last night... oh well still trade him!


----------



## SIRHELMETSTEAM/KINGS4 (May 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PejaShoots16</b>!
> i say trade C-webb for another, better player. he hasn't done much this year although he almost tied the game up last night... oh well still trade him!


What are we going to get for him though, not very much, maybe trade him for a top 1st rounder:whoknows:, i know we would get rid of his fat contract, that's forsure.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Mark Kreidler: Fire sale by Kings? Not time to panic
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

You guys realize, don't you, that Petrie is extremely loyal to Adelman?

In 1994, Petrie was senior vice president of basketball operations for the Blazers. Paul Allen wanted to fire Adelman, and Petrie insisted that Adelman be kept on board. So, when Allen fired Adelman over Petrie's objection, Petrie quit and went to Sacramento.

What if firing Adelman meant losing Petrie? Would you still be up for that move?


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PejaShoots16</b>!
> i say trade C-webb for another, better player. he hasn't done much this year although he almost tied the game up last night... oh well still trade him!


Like who? Name another 20, 10, and 5 player in the league that teams will part with.


I agree with what someone said about Adelman. He doesn't have enough faith in the reserves. It is very difficult to win championships with a 7 man rotation. Depth was the biggest problem this year, which is weird because depth has always been one of the team's best attributes. I think we should draft a a shooting gaurd. I would love it if we could somehow get our hands on Luke Jackson or Andre Igoudala, but that would be difficult. JR Smith, Christian Drejer are others I would like to see in a Kings uni. Also give more playing time to Gerald and Darius! Gerald has paid his dues and deserves to be given some quality minutes, and Darius has proven he's a player.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AZwildcats4</b>!
> 
> 
> Like who? Name another 20, 10, and 5 player in the league that teams will part with.
> ...


I agree... They need to get a new 2 guard, i love Doug but i think he needs to go to the bench, and backup 3 guard, and the Kings will be fine. In a perfect world, this is what the Kings roster looks like next year.

C-Brad Miller
PF-Webber
SF-Peja
SG-Stephen Jackson
PG-Mike Bibby

Bench
C-Vlade
PF-Songaila
SF-Jim Jackson
SG-Doug Christie
PG-Bobby Jackson


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

You really think Stephen Jackson is an upgrade over Christie? I would would love to pick him up, but I wouldn't start him just yet.


----------



## SIRHELMETSTEAM/KINGS4 (May 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree... They need to get a new 2 guard, i love Doug but i think he needs to go to the bench, and backup 3 guard, and the Kings will be fine. In a perfect world, this is what the Kings roster looks like next year.
> ...



Christie was the only reason we were in game 7, he is a Bruce Bowen and Trenton Hassell type of player for the Kings, but better, and you need a defensive starting 2guard now a days. I would like to bring Jim Jackson back, and if now then Stephen Jackson, i love both players.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu is Jim Jackson a FA or what??


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> What if firing Adelman meant losing Petrie? Would you still be up for that move?


Well then whats the point? Petrie will get good players, and Adelman will lose with them.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

We don't need Luke Jackson. We need athleticism, toughness, that hoodrat mentality. We don't need another white guy that can shoot the ball.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

on the NBA Insider written by Chad Ford 

it says that kings might look to sign a international FA and some are: Andres Nocioni (Argentina), Fabrico Oberto (Argentina), Sarunas Jasikevicius (Lithuania) and Arvydas Macijauskas (Lithuania)

or trade Webber for Kwame Brown, Larry Hughes and Christian Laettner 

or trade Webber for Nene Hilario and Nikoloz Tskitishvili 

also it said that Mavericks, Magic and Bulls would love to acquire Webber "but it's doubtful they could offer enough in return to make it worthwhile for the Kings."

What you guys think about these possibilities????


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> on the NBA Insider written by Chad Ford
> 
> it says that kings might look to sign a international FA and some are: Andres Nocioni (Argentina), Fabrico Oberto (Argentina), Sarunas Jasikevicius (Lithuania) and Arvydas Macijauskas (Lithuania)
> ...


Ok, first of all, all of those trades for Webber, other than the Magic im guessing T-Mac for Webber are absolutely AWFUL... Kwame Hughes and Laettner? Are you ****in kidding me? Nene and Tskita? WTF? I dont want them to trade Webber... And no more European players! Get us some guys with some balls!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, well Stephen Jackson made 1 million dollars last season, i expect hell want more than that, so ill say, 4 million, if we drop Wallace and his 2 million dollar contract, thats only a 2 million payout. Re-Sign Vlade, to the minimum, id say a 1.5 mill, and sign Jon Barry as the backup 2! His contract is up, Jackson will be the 2 guard, Christie will back him up, and Barry will backup Peja... Its perfect!


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> And no more European players! Get us some guys with some balls!


Jasikevicius has the biggest balls in Europe. Hes an ultimate winner. Hes the guy with the heart, he just cant lose and he tells it to his teammates like "we have to win this one" and so on. If theres a little break in the game he collects all players by himself and tells some inspirational words. He fights till the last second, I doubt other King has such balls as Jasikevicius.

Also Macijauskas is a strong guy too, but more in inside. He will never give up. He doesnt care about matchups, but hes not like Jasikevicius, who sparkles all the team up with enthusiasm in crucial games. But here we remember Macas as a guy who at his 19 shuted down Predrag Danilovic, who was one of biggest stats at that time in Europe. After it Macas said: "Who is he? His contract is bigger? I dont care I showed whos better on the court".

Dont think that Im braging about all the Lithuanians. I think these 2 (and also Sabas) are the only Liths, who has strong balls and others are... not such fighters... Darius, Big Z and more others are good players, but they dont have that fire in their eyes in every game.

And about their fitting in the Kings. I dont want that, we have Songaila, whos already on bench. We dont need another NT starters to sit on Adleman's bench while they could be a starters in normal team with normal coach.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> You guys realize, don't you, that Petrie is extremely loyal to Adelman?
> 
> In 1994, Petrie was senior vice president of basketball operations for the Blazers. Paul Allen wanted to fire Adelman, and Petrie insisted that Adelman be kept on board. So, when Allen fired Adelman over Petrie's objection, Petrie quit and went to Sacramento.
> ...


Hell no. Adelman is not the problem.

As Grant Napear said on his show today, Rick Adelman had his team in a position to win game 7....missed free throws and turnovers are not his fault.

Losing Petrie would be awful.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Also, for those of you that want to fire Adelman, who would they hire? Are there any coaches out there who are better than Adelman?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Also, for those of you that want to fire Adelman, who would they hire? Are there any coaches out there who are better than Adelman?


Adelman is 0-7 in deciding games in the playoffs with the Kings. You decide.


----------



## SIRHELMETSTEAM/KINGS4 (May 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> 
> Adelman is 0-7 in deciding games in the playoffs with the Kings. You decide.


No ****, im right with you, Adelman's gotta go. You can't expect the Kings to go any further than they did this year with the team they had, changes have to be made when you continue to go 1 or 2 and out.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Phil Jackson might be available next year.  

Why not at least try to get him? You guys seem to love former Lakers.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

rick barry would be a good fit for the kings but i dont know if he would necesserily be better fit than adelman


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> We don't need Luke Jackson. We need athleticism, toughness, that hoodrat mentality. We don't need another white guy that can shoot the ball.


I agree, we need toughness and athleticism, but unless the guy can score he won't ever see the floor as long as Adelman is the coach. I think people will be shocked at how athletic Luke is. Plus he can play 3 positions and thrives in the transition game. However, I think Iguodala would be a better option if we could get him.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Petrie said today that Adelman is returning.


----------



## SIRHELMETSTEAM/KINGS4 (May 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Petrie said today that Adelman is returning.


****, same old story


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Petrie said today that Adelman is returning.


Look for another 50-60 win regular season, then an early exit out of the playoffs. 0-7 in deciding playoff games, soon to be 0-8. Petrie has got to realize that business comes before pleasure...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

More than anything, Kings need good health 



> Here's a look at the Kings this season and their prospects for next season:
> 
> Peja Stojakovic - He had the best regular season of his six-year NBA career but followed it with an erratic postseason. A 48 percent shooter (43 percent from three-point range) during the regular season, Stojakovic shot only 38.4 percent (31.5 percent from long range) during the playoffs. It's rare to say this about the league's second-leading scorer, but Stojakovic must become more aggressive in search of his shot and his ability to get more attempts attacking the basket. There were five games during the playoffs in which he attempted 15 or fewer shots. Stojakovic should have at least 20 attempts per game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> *2004 NBA Draft*: The Kings will have the 26th pick in the draft.


Whoops, I missed a pick...they also have the 49th pick (just saw it on www.nbadraft.net)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Sacramento's run as a title contender is over.
> 
> Why would it be? Mike Bibby is 26. Peja Stojakovic is about to turn 27. Chris Webber is 31.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/col_mcgraw.asp?intID=38131110


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I would love to see the kings try for Hassell. I dont know what minnesota plans to do though. Hes not as good as christie right now but hes in the same mold. He was maligned a little in chicago, but a role player isnt going to do you any good without stars, as he showed in Minny. At least if we had him he wouldnt be on any other team...


----------



## SIRHELMETSTEAM/KINGS4 (May 20, 2004)

> At least if we had him he wouldnt be on any other team...


So True:yes:


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> on the NBA Insider written by Chad Ford
> 
> it says that kings might look to sign a international FA and some are: Andres Nocioni (Argentina), Fabrico Oberto (Argentina), Sarunas Jasikevicius (Lithuania) and Arvydas Macijauskas (Lithuania)
> ...


The Wizards' owner and management couldn't stand Chris Webber and traded him to the Kings, why would they want him back now?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> The Wizards' owner and management couldn't stand Chris Webber and traded him to the Kings, why would they want him back now?


I don't know but I guess they would want some veteran leadership or something like that. :whoknows:


----------

